# Buying a resale Wyndham and RCI membership



## tahoe50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello, I am looking to purchase a Wyddham resale unit( points) and I am not clear about Wyndham and RCI memberships.  Many say it comes with an RCI membership.  Does one ever have to pay an annual RCI membership fee?  Or is it just free for the first year?  thank you!


----------



## siesta (Sep 5, 2011)

If you buy points, its included in your MF.


----------



## nicksgirl (Sep 10, 2011)

we love ours...we bought ours on the resale market.


----------



## levatino (Sep 10, 2011)

Just an FYI, Wyndham owns (or is at least sister company with) rci, so its no skin off their behind.  I have a Wyndham points membership, and it is included in the maintenance and annual club fee.  So you really are paying for it.  One nice advantage, though, is you can use the wyndham account with other rci eligible properties, outside wyndham.  So, I use my corporate wyndham rci account with my Sheraton desert oasis property and get to avoid paying for an additional rci account.

Paul


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 10, 2011)

levatino said:


> Just an FYI, Wyndham owns (or is at least sister company with) rci, so its no skin off their behind.  I have a Wyndham points membership, and it is included in the maintenance and annual club fee.  So you really are paying for it.  One nice advantage, though, is you can use the wyndham account with other rci eligible properties, outside wyndham.  So, I use my corporate wyndham rci account with my Sheraton desert oasis property and get to avoid paying for an additional rci account.
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

Can you explain how this is done please?  I am in the process of canceling my regular RCI points account and converting my RCI points resort back to weeks.  I also have Wyndham points but that RCI account is through the Wyndham website/portal.  How did you get a free regular weeks account for your SDO?  Or do you deposit your SDO week through the Wyndham portal?  Thanks!!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2011)

ScubaKat said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Can you explain how this is done please?  I am in the process of canceling my regular RCI points account and converting my RCI points resort back to weeks.  I also have Wyndham points but that RCI account is through the Wyndham website/portal.  How did you get a free regular weeks account for your SDO?  Or do you deposit your SDO week through the Wyndham portal?  Thanks!!



You should have an rci weeks account membership number. If you dont know what it is call rci and ask..go to rci.com and register, set a user name and password, and there you are

I have deposited a wyndham week (not converted to points as well as a week from a non wyndham property to my account...also you can make Last Call reservations here (a week for under $300) 

I think if I was to do this timeshare thing again, I would buy a very small Wyndham points account. (There was a 28k contract sold on ebay recently for a dollar, mf was $11/mo.) and then use the RCI last call feature for my vacations


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Ron!  Our Wyndham contract just closed last week... I had to send the RCI form back to Wyndham to open our Wyndham RCI account and am still waiting on them to set that up.. 

I do have a regular weeks account with no resort associated with it as I got it for free with my RCI points account.. I was told I would have to start paying that weeks account once we dis-enroll our RCI points and close the points side.  I will definitely call after Wyndham sets everything up to see if they can just merge the two.


----------



## levatino (Sep 10, 2011)

Scuba May,.I call starwood, tell them my RCI  account number and request that they deposit my SDO.  

In a few days, the deposit shows.  Alas, starwood does not let you deposit via the rci website.

Paul


----------



## ScubaKat (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Paul!  Hopefully I will get this all sorted once our Wyndham RCI is set up.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 16, 2011)

tahoe50 said:


> Many say it comes with an RCI membership.



Some might come with an II membership.


----------



## ran-ran (Jan 3, 2012)

*Currently have RCI weeks, purchase Wyndham, then what?*

Hi All,

I am considering a purchase of Wyndham points (this would be my first points purchase) and I understand that in most cases an RCI membership is included. My situation and questions are as follows:

I currently only own weeks and I currently only subscribe to RCI Weeks with an expiration date in 2018. If I purchase a Wyndham points timeshare I understand that I need to alert Wyndham at the time of transfer of my current RCI account number so that they can merge the new account with my existing account creating a single account that would be paid for by Wyndham and then I would be refunded for unused and paid for years on my RCI Weeks account.

As I understand, I would still be able to deposit my current fixed weeks into the newly created RCI Weeks program even though I would now be an RCI Points member.

I guess my question is, do I lose any functionality or benefits with my newly created merged RCI Points system to be able to use my existing fixed weeks as I currently do?

If so, what abilities are gone and/or limited? Does anyone have an RCI Weeks membership in addition to the RCI Points membership or does it work that if you are an RCI Points member you retain the benefits of RCI Weeks as long as you have fixed weeks to deposit?


----------



## vckempson (Jan 3, 2012)

ran-ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I guess my question is, do I lose any functionality or benefits with my newly created merged RCI Points system to be able to use my existing fixed weeks as I currently do?
> 
> If so, what abilities are gone and/or limited? Does anyone have an RCI Weeks membership in addition to the RCI Points membership or does it work that if you are an RCI Points member you retain the benefits of RCI Weeks as long as you have fixed weeks to deposit?



You lose no functionality at all.  You'll keep your existing RCI number and the only thing that changes is that you don't have to pay for it anymore.

Once you have the Wyndham points, you'll also have access to RCI through the Wyndham portal.  That is indeed a little different, but you'd only need that if you deposit Wynham points with RCI.  I've not done that and it's not a great deal using your points that way any more.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2012)

ran-ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am considering a purchase of Wyndham points (this would be my first points purchase) and I understand that in most cases an RCI membership is included. My situation and questions are as follows:
> 
> ...



First lets correct your bad assumption....You will not be an RCI points member by virtue of your Wyndham points account

Follow me here..,   your Wyndham points account comes with an RCI weeks account included. You can access it either through the Wyndham portal; deposit Wyndham points and exchange for RCI weeks with those points...or...you can go to RCI.com, deposit fixed weeks, be awarded TPUs and exchange those TPUs for RCI weeks...all within the same account

same RCI weeks account: with different doorways and different currencies


----------



## ran-ran (Jan 3, 2012)

vckempson and ronparise,

Thank you both for the quick explanation. Now I just need to purchase a Wyndham points account through resale, of course and stop paying for the RCI Weeks account fee that I have had since 2002.

I am such a believer in fixed weeks that I did not fully develop an interest in the point system and now I think I can utilize both and get a FREE membership to boot. 

Any options for a free membership with II that anyone knows about or am I just being greedy now? ~


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 3, 2012)

ran-ran said:


> Any options for a free membership with II that anyone knows about or am I just being greedy now? ~



Great question~!!

Also...




This picture is unrelated to this topic


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2012)

ran-ran said:


> vckempson and ronparise,
> 
> Thank you both for the quick explanation. Now I just need to purchase a Wyndham points account through resale, of course and stop paying for the RCI Weeks account fee that I have had since 2002.
> 
> ...



There are a few wyndham resorts that will come with a II account..Star Island is one (I think) but Wyndham wont give you both RCI and II...If your first purchase gets you a II account, thats what you will have with your Wyndham account. Additional purchases wont change it or add RCI

However if you could get a second Wyndham account......Maybe you can buy at a II resortt, and your spouse at an RCI account, and you use different addresses and last names.... perhaps


----------



## hjtug (Jan 4, 2012)

When you buy resale make sure you know what you will be getting: RCI or II.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 4, 2012)

When I purchased our points at Star Island, the only one we got was RCI. And, most resales I see online talk about RCI.

TS


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 4, 2012)

I recall reading here on TUG awhile back that II is no longer being offered with new Wyndham Points accounts.  Possibly because they're keeping the money in the family?


----------

